# 2 month old lamb not eating?



## emmalyce (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello... I've been raising a bummer lamb, and I just recently got him mostly weaned. He's small, but he's usually highly energetic and friendly, and loves his food. But today he is not eating, even from the bottle (which he loves) and he has started coughing/heaving. It's like he's trying to cough something up, but nothing comes. When offered the bottle, he obviously wants it- and he tries really hard to take it, but he doesn't seem to be suckling right. I think he might be swallowing air? He's aware, but very, very lethargic. Please help?


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I would consult with a vet on this one.
You don't have long to get things fixed with little ones


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree...this sounds like a vet call is needed.  Poor little lambie...and poor you...it is awful when a healthy little lamb all of a sudden takes a bad turn...hope your lamb will be okay!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 24, 2013)

What's the lamb's temp?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 25, 2013)

How is your lambie this morning???  Hoping for the best!!!


----------

